# Malibu Stealth?



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Been looking at the Malibu Stealth as an upgrade from my OK Drifter.
Anybody have a Stealth? Pros/cons?
I like the storage and the standing platform. May be able to use my castnet now.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the stealth 12. I am happy with the storage and stability but I am not happy how much water it seems to take on over the front hatch and the through the rivets on the storage compartments. My stealth is a couple years old so maybe they made some modifications. I have never flipped the kayak going through the surf so it is stable. It is a fairly heavy kayak compared to similar sizes and is not very fast. I believe it is a great smooth waters kayak. I have siliconed all my compartments and added a bungee up front to keep the forward hatch tighter against the hull. 

Maybe others can chime in on the yak taking on water through the hatches???

So overall, extremely stable with great storage, heavy kayak, slow, and takes on water especially when in rough water and anchored.


----------

